# Heater died on me last night



## danilykins (Dec 22, 2010)

The heater in my large tank died on me last night. This morning when I did my morning head count, I noticed the water temp dropped from 78 to 72 last night. Luckily 72 isn't too bad BUT it looks like my balloon molly is going to drop some fry real soon. My concern is that 72 will be too cool for fry. What do you think?? I ordered a new heater today along with a new filter for my tank, so hopefully everything will go smoothly


----------



## automatic-hydromatic (Oct 18, 2010)

well the temp drop certainly isn't desired, but I've also heard that Mollys will try to hold out as long as they can before giving birth if conditions aren't good for them

you could try placing some small desk lamps near a side to try and warm at least an area in the tank that she might feel comfortable giving birth in, until you get a replacement heater. I wouldn't put it off too long though


----------



## danilykins (Dec 22, 2010)

OOOh good idea! Ill go do that now.. Yeah the heater should be here in like 2 days :/


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

You could also do some PWC's with warm water, just be sure to siphon it in instead of dumping, or the temp change will shock your fish.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

You can also take the heater from your other tank and do a time sharing thing. Do a 50% water change and replace with warm water. Increase the temp in the room and it may hold it at what it is. 

Livebearers can also abort their own pregnancies...not that that will happen, just saying. It would have been better to order two heaters and keep one as backup. I just had one fail and got to mine when it was 72 also. I just threw in my backup 200W and ordered another. The 200W brought the temp back up in about 4hrs in a 125g tank....surprised me.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

One of the reasons I have 2 heaters in most of my tanks just in case one fails you still have one going. Also with 2 heaters it will keep the temp more stable.


----------



## slurik (Dec 19, 2010)

I second that, spare heaters around the house are imperative.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

I third that as well.I have several spares.They are the non adjustables but will do in a pinch.


----------



## danilykins (Dec 22, 2010)

Ok I'll get a second one when I get the money


----------



## Scuff (Aug 10, 2010)

72 really isn't that low of a temperature, to be honest. I think you'll be safe until the new one comes in, provided it doesn't drop below 70.


----------



## danilykins (Dec 22, 2010)

the house is set at 70, so the tank is just a little warmer than the house


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Cough, cough....I couldn't breathe in that. My house stays on 63.


----------



## danilykins (Dec 22, 2010)

Im from California and I live in Colorado.. Yeah. My husband is from Ohio, he is always complaining because I have the fireplace on ><


----------



## danilykins (Dec 22, 2010)

I got my heater yesterday. My fish are now nice and comfy. Still no babies in the baby tank, but I added more hiding places so mommy can seek some privacy while giving birth and the babies can seek hiding places.


----------

